# Syncing contacts between iOS to Android



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

I hope this is the right place to post this question.

I want to transfer my contacts from my iOS device to my Android phone. The contacts are saved on two different emails and plus icloud. There are few contacts on the google mail account on android phone.

Is there any way to keep all the contacts synced.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorop3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope this is the right place to post this question.
> 
> ...


You could sync the contacts from your iOS device onto your sim card. Then put your sum card into the android OS and import the contacts.

Also try transferring them by connecting of Bluetooth.


----------



## Sorop3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry, I should have made it clear. What I want to do is sync the contacts between two phones if possible. For eg. when I insert a new contact in one phone it should appear in the other phone.

First I thought of doing this by using the google email I used for android phone but for some reason iOS doesn't read contacts from google mail.


----------



## theripper93 (Jul 18, 2012)

Check this tutorial

How to keep synced contacts between IOS and Android - YouTube


----------

